# Gun safes.....



## HORTON (Mar 19, 2010)

Need your recommendations on Gun safes.

I know what size, fire ratings, etc. I need.  Just want to make sure I'm getting the right brand.

Thanks.


----------



## shadow2 (Mar 19, 2010)

as with the purchase of anything you will get a ton of different opinions on here....

I got a Liberty Lincon series and am very happy with it..  They have a great lifetime warranty if there ever is any issues.


----------



## HORTON (Mar 19, 2010)

*Good.....*

Good to know.  Liberty is the one I'm leaning towards.


----------



## shadow2 (Mar 19, 2010)

HORTON said:


> Good to know.  Liberty is the one I'm leaning towards.



They not only will replace it if needed they install it..so you just do not get a safe dropped at you door.. all you have to do is be there to show them where to put the new on at


----------



## germag (Mar 19, 2010)

There's a 40-gun Liberty Presidential in the S&S right now. Not a bad deal...it's about a $4k safe. It's not 1800 lbs as the ad says (more like 1350 lbs), but still nobody's likely to pick it up and walk off with it anyway.......


----------



## yaknfish (Mar 23, 2010)

After looking around and doing some research, I ended up with a Liberty.


----------



## 1000yard (Mar 24, 2010)

I have 2 liberty safes, a lincoln and a franklin, both are great.


----------



## 1000yard (Mar 24, 2010)

I would also buy a bigger ( higher capacity) safe than you think you need. The maufacturers say 14 long gun, you will be lucky to fit 8 or 9, without scratching or bumping scopes.


----------



## 1000yard (Mar 24, 2010)

liberty safe in atlanta has a good selection, decent prices too.


----------



## mauk trapper (Mar 25, 2010)

shadow2 said:


> as with the purchase of anything you will get a ton of different opinions on here....
> 
> I got a Liberty Lincon series and am very happy with it..  They have a great lifetime warranty if there ever is any issues.



Got the same safe and love it.


----------



## LKS2 (Mar 25, 2010)

I have an American Security Safe that I really like.  They are a bit more expensive then the liberty which was one of the brands I was looking at.  I ended up getting one of their HS series safes but the BF series is a bit cheap.  They use a poured concrete material for fire proof rather than gypsum board which is what liberty, fort knox, and cannon all use and it supposedly provides more fire protection because when the fireboard the others use is exposed to heat it breaks down.  There is some good youtube videos of different brands of safes and how they test them for how the contents hold up in fires.   


http://www.autreysarmory.com/ carries them.
http://www.amsecusa.com/gun-safes-HS-main.htm


----------



## safebuilder (Mar 25, 2010)

Am Sec uses china import locks while the better safes use either a Kaba or S&G. When the China locks fail it is rather expensive to breach and repair the safe. SafeAtHomeUSA.com only uses US made products and Kaba-Mas locks in their custom safes and vaults. Compare $ to$ against any brand on the market. Get what you need and what you want.


----------



## Allen Waters (Mar 26, 2010)

www.championsafe.com


----------



## PierceCTD (Mar 26, 2010)

Is liberty safes of Atlanta open on Saturdays?


----------



## gunny542 (Mar 26, 2010)

google liberty safes of virgina, they had cheaper price even after shipping, i saved several hundred this way


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 26, 2010)

I did some homework a few years back and got a Champion safe.


----------

